# will a ENCORE ENUWI-G2 802.11G Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter work with linux? (kubuntu/ub)



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

http://www.linuxquestions.org/quest...core-802.11g-wireless-lan-usb-adapter-595554/

but I don't think that's the same thing.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I am not sure if it is the same thing. So, therefore I *won't* recommend it. Plus, I can't find any documentation on it working with linux. I suppose that you can get one if you want and try it. But you might have to install ndiswrapper, and run it that way. So it is up to you.

Cheers!


----------

